# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف

## ferehtehh

سلام بچه ها
کسی میدونه برا رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف لازمه که از قبل برنامه نویسی بلد باشیم؟ اشنایی با سیستم و اینترنتمون چقد باید باشه؟ تو دانشگاه رشته وقت گیریه؟ 
 :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

سلام
لازم نیست از قبل برنامه نویسی بلد باشید. ولی "باید" بدونید دارید سمت چه چیزی میرید.باید بدونید مهندسی کامپیوتر توی ایران چه رشته ای هست، چی درس میدن، چی انتظار دارن، و مهم تر از اینا اینکه شما با این رشته به کجا قراره برسید!
توصیه میکنم توی سایت مکتبخونه تدریس دروس زیرشاخه کامپیوتر رو ببینید...
https://maktabkhooneh.org/courses/?t...88%D8%AA%D8%B1

سیلابس رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر هم توی اینترنت هست. حتما ببینیدش

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> سلام بچه ها
> کسی میدونه برا رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف لازمه که از قبل برنامه نویسی بلد باشیم؟ اشنایی با سیستم و اینترنتمون چقد باید باشه؟ تو دانشگاه رشته وقت گیریه؟


هیچ چیزی لازم نیست برای قبولی و تحصیل رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر شریف ولی حداقل باید درس های ریاضی و فیزیک بالا ۸۰ بزنید همین کافی 
ولی خوب شما با بچه های هم گروه میشید که خوره کامپیوتر هستند بعضی هاشون خوب طبیعتا فضا رقابتی سخت در انتظار شماست کلا ترم های اول ریاضیات و فیزیک شما با بچه های اکثر دانشکده ها یکی هست و استاد های دانشکده علوم ریاضی یا دانشکده فیزیک تمایز بین بچه ها قائل نمیشن که از کدوم. دانشکده هستید

----------


## Ali-Gh

سلام دوستان.اگه کسی بخواد تو مهندسی کامپیوتر دولتیای تهران قبول بشه کم کم باید 70 درصد بزنه یا رتبه دوررقمی بشه به نظرتون اگر همین تلاشو برای رشته تجربی کردمیشه رشته های تاپو آورد ؟ (بحث علاقه مطرح نیست)

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

کلا رشته های تاپ و دانشگاه های تاپ آوردن چه ریاضی و چه تجربی سخت هست 
خیلی از دوستان تجربی این اشتباه می‌کنند که اگر ریاضی ۵۰ میزنن خوب پس چون همه میگن ریاضی قبولی ساده است به راحتی شریف میاریم در صورتی که اصلا اینطور نیست 
تو رشته تجربی کسی که تو ریاضی و فیزیک درصد های بالا میزنه اگه صرفا بحث علاقه نباشه واقعا دیوانه است تغییر رشته بده به ریاضی چون به راحتی پزشکی میاره ولی خوب معمولا داوطلب های پشت کنکور این تصور دارند که الان رشته ریاضی خیلی ساده شده و قبولی تو شریف دیگه کیلوییی شده که این اشتباه محض هست نمونه زیاد دیدم که تجربی بوده میتونست یکسال دیگه در رشته ای که کنکور داده و رشته خودش هست تلاش بیشتر بکنه و پزشکی شهرستان بیاره 
سال بعدش بعد از پشت کنکور ماندن نشست برای ریاضی خوند و تصور میکرد الان که ریاضی تجربی ۴۰ میزنه دیگه خیلی کافی و عالی هست بعد متوجه شد که رشته ریاضی درس های ریاضی بیشتر دارند و کلا دروس ریاضی رشته تجربی به بفرض نصف رشته ریاضی هست خوب حالا که چهل درصد میزد تو ریاضی با همون معلومات به مراتب کمتر میزنه بالاخره درس های سخت مثل ریاضیات گسسته هندسه ۲ هندسه تحلیلی و جبرخطی  و جبر و احتمال ... هستند و در نهایت شرکت کرد و تهران کامپیوتر نیاورد ولی شهرستان کامپیوتر روزانه آورد در حالی که خودش میگفت همون تلاش میتونست پزشکی یا دارو شهرستان بیاره ! 
واگر صرفا واقعا مدرک میخواید روزانه درس بخونید ولی نه حتما تهران بله براحتی میشه مهندسی آورد ولی خوب ‌زیر هزار تو ریاضی خیلی رقابت داره بخصوص رشته های مثل کامپیوتر برق و مکانیک  دانشگاه های تاپ تهران

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali-Gh


سلام دوستان.اگه کسی بخواد تو مهندسی کامپیوتر دولتیای تهران قبول بشه کم کم باید 70 درصد بزنه یا رتبه دوررقمی بشه به نظرتون اگر همین تلاشو برای رشته تجربی کردمیشه رشته های تاپو آورد ؟ (بحث علاقه مطرح نیست)


بله میشه*

----------


## erfan2001

به نظرم که باید حداقل چنتا زبون بلد باشی.چون بچه هایی که قبول میشن و من میشناختمشون همشون از قبل کد زنی بلد بودن.حداقلش الگوریتم یاد بگیر

----------

